# Fresh gentoo install repeatedly losing its IP address?

## StoneC0ld

Hi,

I'm having (yet another) problem with a fresh install of gentoo, it is randomly losing its internet connection/IP address.....

Normal dhcpcd log (daemon.log):

```
Nov 28 11:02:30 southpark dhcpcd[3426]: enp0s25: waiting for carrier

Nov 28 11:02:33 southpark dhcpcd[3426]: enp0s25: carrier acquired

Nov 28 11:02:33 southpark dhcpcd[3426]: enp0s25: adding address fe80::c080:49a:78fd:7f5e

Nov 28 11:02:33 southpark dhcpcd[3426]: DUID 00:01:00:01:1f:cd:02:ee:00:22:4d:ac:e0:0f

Nov 28 11:02:33 southpark dhcpcd[3426]: enp0s25: IAID 4d:ac:e0:0f

Nov 28 11:02:34 southpark dhcpcd[3426]: enp0s25: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.150

Nov 28 11:02:34 southpark dhcpcd[3426]: enp0s25: probing address 192.168.1.150/24

Nov 28 11:02:34 southpark dhcpcd[3426]: enp0s25: soliciting an IPv6 router

Nov 28 11:02:37 southpark dhcpcd[3426]: enp0s25: Router Advertisement from fe80::f2f2:49ff:feb2:162

Nov 28 11:02:37 southpark dhcpcd[3426]: enp0s25: adding address fd00:f0f2:49b2:162:a517:10d9:2e6f:96af/64

Nov 28 11:02:37 southpark dhcpcd[3426]: enp0s25: adding route to fd00:f0f2:49b2:162::/64

Nov 28 11:02:37 southpark dhcpcd[3426]: enp0s25: soliciting a DHCPv6 lease

Nov 28 11:02:38 southpark dhcpcd[3426]: enp0s25: leased 192.168.1.150 for 315360000 seconds

Nov 28 11:02:38 southpark dhcpcd[3426]: enp0s25: adding route to 192.168.1.0/24

Nov 28 11:02:38 southpark dhcpcd[3426]: enp0s25: adding default route via 192.168.1.1

Nov 28 11:02:38 southpark dhcpcd[3426]: forked to background, child pid 3460
```

dhcpcd log where problem occurs:

```
Nov 28 11:06:06 southpark dhcpcd[3424]: enp0s25: waiting for carrier

Nov 28 11:06:10 southpark dhcpcd[3424]: enp0s25: carrier acquired

Nov 28 11:06:10 southpark dhcpcd[3424]: enp0s25: adding address fe80::c080:49a:78fd:7f5e

Nov 28 11:06:10 southpark dhcpcd[3424]: DUID 00:01:00:01:1f:cd:02:ee:00:22:4d:ac:e0:0f

Nov 28 11:06:10 southpark dhcpcd[3424]: enp0s25: IAID 4d:ac:e0:0f

Nov 28 11:06:10 southpark dhcpcd[3424]: enp0s25: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.150

Nov 28 11:06:10 southpark dhcpcd[3424]: enp0s25: soliciting an IPv6 router

Nov 28 11:06:15 southpark dhcpcd[3424]: enp0s25: probing for an IPv4LL address

Nov 28 11:06:15 southpark dhcpcd[3424]: enp0s25: DHCP lease expired

Nov 28 11:06:15 southpark dhcpcd[3424]: enp0s25: soliciting a DHCP lease

Nov 28 11:06:20 southpark dhcpcd[3424]: enp0s25: using IPv4LL address 169.254.204.135

Nov 28 11:06:20 southpark dhcpcd[3424]: enp0s25: adding route to 169.254.0.0/16

Nov 28 11:06:20 southpark dhcpcd[3424]: enp0s25: adding default route

Nov 28 11:06:20 southpark dhcpcd[3424]: forked to background, child pid 3454

Nov 28 11:06:20 southpark dhcpcd[3454]: enp0s25: deleting default route

Nov 28 11:06:23 southpark dhcpcd[3454]: enp0s25: no IPv6 Routers available
```

This might be on a reboot, I don't remember the exact circumstance of what I was doing at that exact moment, but I'm pretty sure I've seen it drop just randomly after being up and running for awhile, too....

The computer is added on my router's dhcp reservation list, and lease time is set to forever on the router.  Don't know if there's anything else I need to do here.  I never had this problem before I replaced the hardware and reinstalled gentoo, even when the router was configured with lease time being a specific amount of time....

Any ideas how to fix this?  Do I need to contact my ISP (because this is my ISP's router/cable modem)?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

StoneC0ld,

When all is well  

```
Nov 28 11:02:34 southpark dhcpcd[3426]: enp0s25: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.150

Nov 28 11:02:34 southpark dhcpcd[3426]: enp0s25: probing address 192.168.1.150/24

Nov 28 11:02:34 southpark dhcpcd[3426]: enp0s25: soliciting an IPv6 router

Nov 28 11:02:37 southpark dhcpcd[3426]: enp0s25: Router Advertisement from fe80::f2f2:49ff:feb2:162

Nov 28 11:02:37 southpark dhcpcd[3426]: enp0s25: adding address fd00:f0f2:49b2:162:a517:10d9:2e6f:96af/64

Nov 28 11:02:37 southpark dhcpcd[3426]: enp0s25: adding route to fd00:f0f2:49b2:162::/64

Nov 28 11:02:37 southpark dhcpcd[3426]: enp0s25: soliciting a DHCPv6 lease

Nov 28 11:02:38 southpark dhcpcd[3426]: enp0s25: leased 192.168.1.150 for 315360000 seconds 
```

You get both IPv4 and IPv6 addresses offered. Its not a world routable IPv6 address but its the Router Advertisement message that matters.

When it breaks 

```
Nov 28 11:06:10 southpark dhcpcd[3424]: enp0s25: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.150

Nov 28 11:06:10 southpark dhcpcd[3424]: enp0s25: soliciting an IPv6 router

Nov 28 11:06:15 southpark dhcpcd[3424]: enp0s25: probing for an IPv4LL address

Nov 28 11:06:15 southpark dhcpcd[3424]: enp0s25: DHCP lease expired

Nov 28 11:06:15 southpark dhcpcd[3424]: enp0s25: soliciting a DHCP lease

Nov 28 11:06:20 southpark dhcpcd[3424]: enp0s25: using IPv4LL address 169.254.204.135

Nov 28 11:06:20 southpark dhcpcd[3424]: enp0s25: adding route to 169.254.0.0/16

Nov 28 11:06:20 southpark dhcpcd[3424]: enp0s25: adding default route 
```

There are no IPv4 not IPv6 offers.  You get a self assigned link local address.

That looks like either power savings not working properly, a faulty network cable, or a faulty port at one end of the link.

All those items are common to IPv4 and IPv6 but the software stacks are separate.

Swap the network cable, try another port on your router, try a plug in network card if you have one.

----------

